# E.H.S show date 2011



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi everyone the E.H.S will be having there show on the 10th july 2011 we hope to see a lot of you there, we will give more details nearer the time,
Cheers Carl


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

carlo69 said:


> Hi everyone the E.H.S will be having there show on the 10th july 2011 we hope to see a lot of you there, we will give more details nearer the time,
> Cheers Carl


So you obviously got the nod wink and handshake from the Temple commitee. Well done karl just goes to show the advantages of being in a secret society.


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Austin Allegro said:


> So you obviously got the nod wink and handshake from the Temple commitee. Well done karl just goes to show the advantages of being in a secret society.


Sorry tony , don't get it ?


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

carlo69 said:


> Sorry tony , don't get it ?


 freemasons always say that


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

Argh! Same date as Sonisphere festival. Absolutely gutted. Got Metallica that day!


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

kitschyduck said:


> Argh! Same date as Sonisphere festival. Absolutely gutted. Got Metallica that day!


You,ll have to give the sonisphere a miss in 2011 as we will need your help to set out all the tables early in the morning!


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

Mind you, Metallica is on the Friday actually, so I'll come home from the festival early especially


----------



## si1986 (Oct 13, 2009)

is there a venue yet?


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

whats the rules? public or members only?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Rules as always open to public. Venue to be announced tomorrow.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Following great deliberation over a choice of venues we can now confirm that the show will be taking place in the exhibition hall at the Royal Norfolk Showground 10th July 2011. The venue is conveniently situated on the outskirts of Norwich and adjacent the A47. So all in all a venue that is a bit up market in comparison to venues that have been used for previous shows. 

Table booking forms and other details can be obtained from club chairman Colin Ware via [email protected]


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

slight correction the show is in the St Walstans hall at the showground.


----------



## PeteNhollie (Sep 12, 2009)

looking forward to it!


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Superb news guys.......book me a big table as ill actually be home for this one (makes a change) :2thumb:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

madaboutreptiles said:


> Superb news guys.......book me a big table as ill actually be home for this one (makes a change) :2thumb:


:2thumb: All tables are 6/2' big enough?


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I think that will probably do me :2thumb:


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

madaboutreptiles said:


> I think that will probably do me :2thumb:


 are you sure, cos you could have 2 if you hurry:2thumb:


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

Definately gonna have to pop along to the show this year  Its 4 days before my birthday! Could get myself a present  Ive always wanted to go to a reptile show!! Do you think there will be many leopard gecko breeders there?...

Not really sure what goes on at these things as ive never been before, is it just selling animals and chatting to the breeders etc?


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

I'm definitely going! Hope to pick up some crested geckos, cockroaches and snails!!!


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

DippyDazza said:


> Definately gonna have to pop along to the show this year  Its 4 days before my birthday! Could get myself a present  Ive always wanted to go to a reptile show!! Do you think there will be many leopard gecko breeders there?...
> 
> Not really sure what goes on at these things as ive never been before, is it just selling animals and chatting to the breeders etc?


Breeders and reptile clubs have tables. The breeders sell their surplus livestock and offer good impartial care and breeding advice as do the clubs. There are also tables selling equipment/food/vivs etc.

You should come along to the EHS club meetings. Join the EHS club and members get in free :2thumb:


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

What happens at EHS meetings?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Well some months - like this coming Tues we have a guest speaker. This Tuesday it's Stephen Spawls whos a published herpetologist doing a talk on his latest book.
Other months we sit and chat about reptiles, have a drink, plan our show and other outings - general social night. There are also books/mags that members can borrow one month to the next. We also get a discount at certain reptile shops on food items.
That sort of thing!


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

*ON BEHALF OF THE E.H.S. YOU ARE INVITED TO OUR*​​*PRIVATE BREEDERS’ REPTILE SHOW*​*TO BE HELD SUN. 10th JULY 2011*​*in ST. WALSTAN HALL at THE NORFOLK SHOWGROUND*​*DEREHAM RD. COSTESSEY NR5 0TT*​*AND OPEN FROM 10am ‘TILL 3.30pm.*​*Setting up from 8.30 am*​


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'll be there, this venue is only up the road from me!


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Hi*

Hi all need your support again this year people , this is going to be our best show yet:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Hi*

so who will be coming to our show this year?:2thumb:


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

Me! I cannot WAIT! Hoping to get a few crested geckos. I've only ever been to the reptile show at Hellesdon in Norwich a couple of years back.


----------



## jamie ludbrook (Apr 6, 2011)

cant wait !!!!


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

is their a age limit for kids like no under 5's etc?


----------



## melvyboii (Apr 11, 2011)

could som1 pm me generally whats the show about and what happens as i have never been n would like to know more if you dont mind please and thank you


----------



## RyanBrock94 (Mar 15, 2011)

Looking forward to this. Three days after my birthday so should have plenty of money to spend!How much is the entrance fee?


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

RyanBrock94 said:


> Looking forward to this. Three days after my birthday so should have plenty of money to spend!How much is the entrance fee?


Depends how old you are £4 adults concessions £2 and under 10s free


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I think is looking like being one of the best shows ever in the east

be there or be square (OK I know that was a little bit corny)

:2thumb:


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

I'm hoping someone will be selling frilled dragons!!!


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Table bookings are nicely filling up as the big days gets closer.
just 44 days to go now.


----------



## lobob (Jul 19, 2010)

can't wait very soon after me and my sisters birthdays both of us are very excited. Wanna see some cool beardies and maybe a woma python baby for moi. ,


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

Ooooh I love womas...how much would you expect to pay for one of those?


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*hi*



Demonsnapper said:


> is their a age limit for kids like no under 5's etc?


Hi there is no age limit on admittance to the show so as long as you are between the ages of 0-120 you are more than welcome :2thumb:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

today is 21 days to show day.

be there or be square:no1:


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Austin Allegro said:


> today is 21 days to show day.
> 
> be there or be square:no1:


 You are showing you age there with that comment :lol2::lol2:but the sentiment is right , def a show not too miss , will have booking forms at the donny show for the last few tables :2thumb:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

show day is getting closer with just 12 1/4 days to go


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

And so it became that there was just one single solitary day to go to show day


----------

